
Kevin Rose to Replace Jay Adelson as Digg CEO - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2010/04/05/digg-ceo-kevin-rose/
======
rpledge
That's a pretty gutsy move to leave Digg. As far as I can tell Digg is doing
pretty well, Jay must have a great idea brewing.

